# What Game You Playing?



## Huntn

*June 2021:*

So I tried *Alien Isolation *and backed slowly away. Too scary.
Then I tried *Starwars Jedi Fallen Order* and am getting a sore wrist. Game originally came out for console I believe. May try this with a console controller. Good Starwars vibe.
Continued on my third play though of *Fallout 4*, a RPG, possibly my favorite game of all time based on how much I’ve played it. But after a recent GPU (GeForce) update, my game was crashing, crash to desktop for any zone load or fast travel. I figured out a fix, don’t let GeForce Experience optimize the game. I have a 4k monitor and in game selected the pre-4k resolution and unchecked “windowed”, back in business for now. This is an oldish 2015 game.
It’s a role playing game with an outstanding story, want to hear about it? 
You, your spouse and child live a happy life in suburbia circa 1950s Boston by appearance. After buying a spot  in a community bomb  shelter, the worst happens, a nuclear Holocaust, and you just barely make it to the shelter with your family. It is cinematic as a nuke goes off in the distance as the pliatorm you are standing on descends into the ground.
In this shelter, you are walked to a chamber to sit in and as you go unconscious, you realize this is a cryo-chamber.  At some time in the furture you regain consciousness as your baby is pried out of your spouses arms, he/she is awake, protests, and is shot to death, your  baby taken and you fall back into cryo sleep for another unknown period of time. Then you wakeup and your mission is to find your son. But where, when, how long? I’ll just say it’s been a long while and the adventure starts. 
*World of Warships- *I play this casually. 20 minute battles.  Drive around the ocean fighting battles with opposing forces, 2 teams 15 players each. I’m exclusively driving battleships. It ranges from exhilarating to frustrating. 
Need another game. Picked up *Death Standing* on sale through Steam, but it was reportedly on sale for $7 at Epic Games.


----------



## tranceking26

Alien looks very scary, I couldn't play it.

I have Fallen Order and Fallout 4, but I wanna beat the Halo MCC series and then all the remaining Call Of Duty games first. I find it hard to be motivated to actually play, however. But they are there when I feel like it!


----------



## Huntn

tranceking26 said:


> Alien looks very scary, I couldn't play it.
> 
> I have Fallen Order and Fallout 4, but I wanna beat the Halo MCC series and then all the remaining Call Of Duty games first. I find it hard to be motivated to actually play, however. But they are there when I feel like it!



When you get around to playing Fallout 4, I can give you some tips, but understand if you prefer going in unaware. My biggest issue with the vanilla game are the choices the developers try to force on you. Imo one major choice is unrealistic.

As I said in another thread, I can handle the scare factor of Alien Isolation,  I just don’t like the dreams I end up having, not terrifying, just bothersome and unsettled.


----------



## tranceking26

Huntn said:


> When you get around to playing Fallout 4, I can give you some tips, but understand if you prefer going in unaware. My biggest issue with the vanilla game are the choices the developers try to force on you. Imo one major choice is unrealistic.
> 
> As I said in another thread, I can handle the scare factor of Alien Isolation,  I just don’t like the dreams I end up having, not terrifying, just bothersome and unsettled.



Thanks  any tips would be welcome.

Yeah I remember the thread, it's awful having dreams like that. I went through a phase of call of duty dreams, was so strange and hard to explain what happened, but I fully understand where you are coming from there.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## tranceking26

theSeb said:


> Assetto Corsa



What's that game like? Is it more of a sim than GT or Forza? I've seen it mentioned many times but never though to look into it. PC only?


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## tranceking26

theSeb said:


> Don't bother without a wheel though. Physics and wheel force feedback are pretty much the best out of anything out there. Forza can be an enjoyable romp with a gamepad, but it's not even in the same hemisphere.



Sounds good, unfortunately I don't have room for the wheel etc.


----------



## Huntn

Just launched *Death Stranding* which I bought on sale at Steam and can be found at Epic Games too. Originally released on console I think. Pretty amazing environment, a Sci-Fi novel? UPS man? Online component... More about this later.



What’s that baby doing in the jar?...​








						Review: Death Stranding [PC]
					

Death Stranding, Kojima Productions’ first game, was originally released last November for the PlayStation 4. Now, the game has arrived for PC, allowing even more people to deliver packages a…



					gamerescape.com


----------



## Huntn

tranceking26 said:


> Thanks  any tips would be welcome.
> 
> Yeah I remember the thread, it's awful having dreams like that. I went through a phase of call of duty dreams, was so strange and hard to explain what happened, but I fully understand where you are coming from there.



There is a Fallout 4 thread at MacRumors I authored, and have talked about it bunches, spoilers galore, but don’t mind talking about it here, if you start playing it. I can tell you the general theme without too much in the way of spoilers and point you at links that talk about “the best ending”. That would be an ending with the most factions standing unless you decide the Institute is your kind of organization.


----------



## tranceking26

Huntn said:


> There is a Fallout 4 thread at MacRumors I authored, and have talked about it bunches, spoilers galore, but don’t mind talking about it here, if you start playing it. I can tell you the general theme without too much in the way of spoilers and point you at links that talk about “the best ending”. That would be an ending with the most factions standing unless you decide the Institute is your kind of organization.



It's on the to-do list. I have the Game Of The Year Edition too. 

How many endings are there?


----------



## Huntn

tranceking26 said:


> It's on the to-do list. I have the Game Of The Year Edition too.
> 
> How many endings are there?



I’d consider these mild spoilers, but since the avenues are designed by a game company, you can kind of get funneled into one of them. If you don’t want to know, I don’t mind if you stop here.  Maybe do the main quest blind, see how it strikes you, and if you feel strongly about it, educate yourself and do a second play through with what is considered the “best ending” by many players.


——-or continue into spoiler land:
It’s like this there are 4 factions, Minutemen, Railroad, Brotherhood of Steel, and Institute. If you follow the paths to their endings there are 1-2 factions are  left standing. During this game, for a long time, you can ally with all 4 factions, being friendly with all of them. But via quest at some point there will be a quest where one, several faction will ask you to attack another. You might even think this has to be, but it does not, if you pick certain quests not to complete. I’ve got a link on how to do that, but maybe this is more than you want to know at this point.

Here is the biggest single issue a significant spoiler if you don’t want to know with the game imo that involves the Institute.


Spoiler: To Institute or not to Institute



You have to decide to be with the Institute or destroy the Institute. And the problem with that imo is why would you ever decide to blow up the largest treasure trove of technology in existence? Except the game does not offer a _take over the Institute_ option.  As you play it, you’ll see how you feel about these factions, and make a decision. There is a way to leave 3 factions standing and be friendly with them, 3 minus the Institute. There is no other option in the vanilla game, unless you go with a third party content mod.


----------



## tranceking26

Huntn said:


> Maybe do the main quest blind, see how it strikes you, and if you feel strongly about it, educate yourself and do a second play through with what is considered the “best ending” by many players.



Yeah I'll go in blind, I've seen a little bit of gameplay before and it looked good.


----------



## tranceking26

Busy weekend ahead, but once I get back home I'm going to start Black Ops Cold War. Got it on amazon sale; saved £24.01. 

Good job I bought it when I did, as it is back up to £59.99!


----------



## Huntn

*June*- Started *Horizon Zero Dawn* on PC, a future Earth where humans basically live in the Stone age, machines rule the planet, and abandoned high tech underground facilities with human remains are there to be explored.



Huntn said:


> Just launched *Death Stranding* which I bought on sale at Steam and can be found at Epic Games too. Originally released on console I think. Pretty amazing environment, a Sci-Fi novel? UPS man? Online component... More about this later.
> 
> View attachment 5890
> What’s that baby doing in the jar?...​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review: Death Stranding [PC]
> 
> 
> Death Stranding, Kojima Productions’ first game, was originally released last November for the PlayStation 4. Now, the game has arrived for PC, allowing even more people to deliver packages a…
> 
> 
> 
> gamerescape.com



Quit this, got tired of being the UPS man.


----------



## Huntn

My guess is some of you know there is a huge *Steam Summer Sale* going on that ends tomorrow (July 8).
I was thinking hard about the Middle Earth Games, Shadow of Mordor and Shadow of War, and was asking myself, do I really want to be ruing over filthy orcs???

Well, ok one game is only $4 and the other $7, it's got great reviews, so I guess I can take a chance.  Any opinions here?




​


----------



## User.45

BlackOps 4 league mode. It's fun and quick


----------



## Huntn

​
*Beyond: Two Souls* (PC release 2020)- Console export, in my experience this is a unique game, enjoyable, best played on a Console controller, although it can be played with keyboard/mouse. There is a lot of swiping with console joystick input. I started with keyboard and switched over to a wired xBox controller.

The story is about a girl who at first glance seems to have special telekinesis powers, but in fact is linked with an entity that has telekinetic powers. She is scooped up by the CIA to do their bidding. Then she changes pace, taking a sabbatical so to speak, but later gets pulled back in. I’ll clarify, this is not an action game of multiple secret agent style missions, there is some practise and one primary mission in the story arc. There is story resolution and it’s satisfying.

Having said I enjoy it, much of the combat is swiping (with your controller), punching, blocking, kicking, shooting, however any game that needs to tell you which buttons to push, to accomplish a multistep action task can be awkward at times, because for somethings instead of acting instinctively, you have to wait for a button to flash.  Fortunately these scenarios seem very forgiving.

At the start, you are given the choice of playing the Original release or play the Remix version. I researched online, never tried the original version where the story jumps around forward and back from chapter to chapter. I chose Remix which is chronological order and was very happy with that.


----------



## Huntn

Huntn said:


> *June*- Started *Horizon Zero Dawn* on PC, a future Earth where humans basically live in the Stone age, machines rule the planet, and abandoned high tech underground facilities with human remains are there to be explored.
> 
> 
> Quit this, got tired of being the UPS man.




HZD seemed to have all the elements including an open world to be a good  RPG, but I got bored with character dynamic and have put the game aside.


----------



## Huntn

Ravenscourt
					

Delivering great enjoyable games to the wider gaming world.




					www.road96.com
				











Watch the trailer. I was lured to try out Road 96, (made by a French game developer, I believe) described as a walking simulator/adventure, is set in an imaginary totalitarian country that looks like the western US and you are a young adult trying to escape to the border by walking, hitching a ride or paying for transport

This is definitely casual gaming which only has about a total of 10 hrs of game play, which I bought on sale. (Found on both Steam and GOG.com.) Before I started playing, I thought traveling 1000 miles would be a long slog, but Chapter 1 only took a little over 90 min to get to the border. The choice at the border was break into a truck waiting at the border to hopefully sneak across, or take the mountain trail over the peaks. In this story you run into interesting characters, but it’s light on content. Chapter 2 is with another character from a different location and you’ll meet other people and maybe some you met in a previous chapter. Then Chapter 3  etc.

As a casual game, I enjoy it as a change of pace, there is no real skill involved, just choices, the atmosphere and experience and this will not be everyone’s  cup of tea.


----------



## DT

Oh, that's a neat concept, and nice art direction.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Oh, that's a neat concept, and nice art direction.



This seems like it would be a perfect iOS game, but it’s not available there.


----------



## Huntn

*No Man’s Sky 5 Years Later-*
On sale at Steam, and GOG.com, this 2015 game has done a real turn around, so I finally committed to give this a shot. Reports to follow. 


​


----------



## Hrafn

Diablo iii.  I just started doing the adventure mode, and got Kanai’s cube today.  Too many hours already, so I might play with that tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Huntn

Anyone here playing *New World,* the Amazon MMO? Just wondering, most of my guild mates are playing, but the reviews I've read at Steam are mixed, and I'm having trouble getting myself up for endless kill and collect quests...


----------



## SuperMatt

Huntn said:


> Anyone here playing *New World,* the Amazon MMO? Just wondering, most of my guild mates are playing, but the reviews I've read at Steam are mixed, and I'm having trouble getting myself up for endless kill and collect quests...



Sounds like the point of the game is to get you ready for a job at an Amazon warehouse. Endless boring “quests.”


----------



## MEJHarrison

I picked up Resident Evil 4 VR last week and have been playing it since.  It's fantastic.  It's also nice that I've never played a Resident Evil game, so I'm going in basically blind.  I think I'm about halfway through the 4th chapter.  I'm literally wearing my controllers typing this and am about to stick my fully charged headset back on to dive back in as soon as I hit Post.


----------



## hulugu

Huntn said:


> When you get around to playing Fallout 4, I can give you some tips, but understand if you prefer going in unaware. My biggest issue with the vanilla game are the choices the developers try to force on you. Imo one major choice is unrealistic.
> 
> As I said in another thread, I can handle the scare factor of Alien Isolation,  I just don’t like the dreams I end up having, not terrifying, just bothersome and unsettled.




My roommate tried playing the Alien Trilogy on Sega Genesis in college, and at one point, he screamed, tossed the controller, and tried to climb over the couch. I nearly wet myself laughing.


----------



## User.45

Mass Effect Trilogy Legendary Edition. We have like an hour a week. It will only take 3 years to finish it all again..


----------



## DT

We took so long to finish The Last of Us, we had to switch consoles and buy it again


----------



## Huntn

Since I've started learning the  Unreal Engine, I've not played a game in 2 weeks after returning from a 1 week trip...


----------



## casperes1996

Rarely get that much time to play games but what I'm playing when I get some time for it lately has been Red Dead Redemption 2, Star Wars Fallen Order (with a DualSense controller). Also have saves waiting for me in Dark Souls and The Longest Journey (replay)  

Been doing a lot of testing to see how well things run on my M1 Max too and also what I could get running with Wine. Most things either had issues like flickering or just not booting at all, but what I could get going tended to work well, assuming I could get it running with DXVK and not the DX-> OpenGL backend. 

How's things going with your Unreal experiments, Huntn?


----------



## Huntn

casperes1996 said:


> Rarely get that much time to play games but what I'm playing when I get some time for it lately has been Red Dead Redemption 2, Star Wars Fallen Order (with a DualSense controller). Also have saves waiting for me in Dark Souls and The Longest Journey (replay)
> 
> Been doing a lot of testing to see how well things run on my M1 Max too and also what I could get running with Wine. Most things either had issues like flickering or just not booting at all, but what I could get going tended to work well, assuming I could get it running with DXVK and not the DX-> OpenGL backend.
> 
> How's things going with your Unreal experiments, Huntn?



They are going, slowly but going.  Because I picked an advanced project to emulate as a starting point, it has required a lot of study. It might have been smarter to start simpler projects, but this one inspired me, and I am making progress. Regarding Unreal Engine, it is very well polished, there are tons of tutorials but tons to learn and fortunately none of it is mysterious, Knick on wood.


----------



## Huntn

*Nov 2021*

*Farm Simulator 19-* We’ll see how long this lasts. ​






*Kingdom Come Deliverance-* This is an unexpected surprise. Purchased on sale at Steam, an open world 15th century RPG that takes place in Bohemia. Your are a peasant, the son of a blacksmith, thrust into conflict. My history with games like this is it’s not unusual to have to go through an acclimation period to get comfortable with your surroundings, but this felt good from the start. Still early in the game though.
​



*Metro 2033 Redux-* Got fatigued with life in the dark of the Moscow Metro System fighting monsters.
*The Complex-* A very short game/interactive live action movie. It was good enough but I think most of this determination was based on the novelty of the product. If it had been a regular movie, I would have liked the premise, but disappointed in story details as I questioned why some of the things happened the way they did.  Seemed a bit shallow. It’s low budget, no surprise there. Near the end, I made a choice and ended up dead. Fortunately there is a replay option if you hit escape.
*World of Warships- *Yep, still playing this casually. I think I have been in a battle or two with a submarine, but never saw it. Playing in Random Battles mode, your success is mostly determined by the skill of the individuals (strangers) on your team, so the outcome feels mostly out of your hands. Things can be going well in your corner of the map and then you look and see 1/3-1/2 your team is sunk and the battle is essentially over. At that point it becomes stay out of range of the enemy team because they will be coming for YOU.


----------



## casperes1996

Huntn said:


> They are going, slowly but going.  Because I picked an advanced project to emulate as a starting point, it has required a lot of study. It might have been smarter to start simpler projects, but this one inspired me, and I am making progress. Regarding Unreal Engine, it is very well polished, there are tons of tutorials but tons to learn and fortunately none of it is mysterious, Knick on wood.



Making progress, even slow progress,  gets you there eventually  What's the advanced project you're trying to emulate? When you get to a point where you feel like you're making something you want to share I'm sure others will agree we'd love to see it 

Last Summer I took a game development course at uni. Mostly focused on game design; For one week we had to make a game every single day. The level of detail of "making a game" could be as primitive as showing up with an idea and a single bit of concept art or something but yeah. One day we actually showed up with a little playable prototype I coded up in SpriteKit (very rushed hacky code). For the final week we had a little one week game jam where we used Unity. Game engines like that are great tools for larger scale projects, collaboration and such, but don't think I could've ever made our first, one-day game with a tool like that. But that's also a factor of me not being familiar with Unity in advance and at least somewhat knowing the model SpriteKit works with and being a fairly decent Swift programmer already  Creating things can be a lot of fun and hope you're having good fun!


----------



## MEJHarrison

My November, in VR, has been:


*Beat Saber* - I've played it every day since I got my headset.  Even if it's just a song.  But a lot of days, it's how I close my exercise ring on my watch.  I got 52 minutes yesterday and was drenched afterwards.
*Resident Evil IV* - I've never played this game till VR.  I've already won on every skill level and still can't stop running around with an infinite rocket launcher.  I'm loving this game!  I can't stop playing it.
*Resist* - It's fun, but even with VR legs, this one is best done in small doses.  Too much Spider-Man style swinging around gets to you real quick.
*Walking Dead* - I've been waiting for ages for it to go on sale.  It finally did for Black Friday.  I grabbed it, then spent the weekend playing Resident Evil IV.  Haven't even fired it up yet.

Any free time past that I've spent playing Resident Evil.  Not sure if I've mentioned it, but I'm kind of enjoying it a little bit.


----------



## lizkat

I confess to having spent awhile playing a game in the *2021 Jacquie Lawson London Advent calendar* tonight. I use their site to send online greeting cards sometimes, but this year I bought the advent calendar... and did it tonight so I'd have time to explore the general ambience of this year's version before the fun starts with unlocking each December day's fun. (I'm not pitching this but I have put the link to the site because there's a fun little video preview of the calendar and its offerings so you can get the idea of the thing).

Yes I regress to kid status with Advent calendars, online or otherwise.   Anyway in the "London Home" page of this year's Lawson calendar, where you can waste massive amounts of time redecorating the room or playing any of a number of games while waiting for the next day of Advent to show up out in the main scenario,  there's a table with a "Ten by Ten" game -- one of those grid-based games like tentrix-- and a jigsaw puzzle on it.   I started with the game and of course became obsessed with improving my score on several iterations...  so  later for the puzzle (and the rest of the games. which one discovers by exploring what's on assorted tables with books, candies etc on them).

The main scenario for 2021 is gorgeous, a scrollable scene along the Thames with some landmark London buildings and areas noted with a camera icon with popups to see info about them, and a slide-up overlay showing festive little shops and activities. Perfect to take the gloom off late November and December before the solstice and Christmas.  Well worth my five bucks even before Advent starts. The music options are varied and wonderful (and, importantly, OPTIONAL).   Happy camper here.


----------



## lizkat

Not playing, just keeping track of:  chess championship in Dubai. It's 6-3 now so Carlsen's streak likely to continue.









						After Another Blunder, The World Chess Championship Is Off The Rails
					

Magnus Carlsen now has a seemingly insurmountable lead.




					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Hrafn

Diablo II Resurrected on the Xbox one.  I’d forgotten how much time was spent organizing loot, watching health levels and the difficulty in recovering your dead body.


----------



## Huntn

Hrafn said:


> Diablo II Resurrected on the Xbox one.  I’d forgotten how much time was spent organizing loot, watching health levels and the difficulty in recovering your dead body.



Yeah depending on where your dead body ended up. 

The last group game I played *ARK: Survival Evolved*, you arrived on the beach of a deserted island populated by dinosaurs, dinosaurs that can be tamed, we had a mod that looked like a personal tombstone, that allowed you to retrieve your gear off your body without having to trek out into the wilds to retrieve it. There were other mods that sent up a beacon into the sky, because frankly in that environment of tall grasses and dark places, it could be damned difficult if not impossible to find your body, when your last movements were running helter skelter trying to avoid being eaten.  And sometimes the Dino would eat you, then forget it, your stuff was gone, except that the mod mentioned ignored that. 



​


----------



## DT

I'm still scoring some killer deals basically Epic has something every 5-6 days, and some pretty premium titles, got this today:


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Huntn

theSeb said:


> How did you get on with FS19? FS22 came out in November last year by the way. KDC is a wonderful game. I finished it a few years ago.



*Kingdom Come Deliverance*-  great game, not perfect, but much fun. 

*Farm Simulator 19*-  I played a couple of sessions and saw the writing on the wall. I could imagine some people enjoying the routine,  but it, things like driving the tractor plowing the field, seemed highly repetitive to me, even if I could hire a worker on the  fly to take over. Besides him, who you could not talk to,  there was zero social life, no one in town, no one at the store or the grain drop off point, no wife, no girlfriend, no neighbors to wave at, no square dance , it was hard to be immersed in this simulator in  a ghost town. I’m trying to remember if I saw other vehicles driving around anywhere.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> I'm still scoring some killer deals basically Epic has something every 5-6 days, and some pretty premium titles, got this today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 11343



I’ll have to check this out, RPG, shooter, Battle Royal?


----------



## Renzatic

I just bought Red Dead Redemption 2. Freaking game is 128GB!


----------



## Huntn

Renzatic said:


> I just bought Red Dead Redemption 2. Freaking game is 128GB!



It’s  a good game, but imo more fun as a group activity, like collecting bounties which can be challenging. However the routine online, if solo online, activity can get grindy and the solo offline game actually has a story.


----------



## Renzatic

Ended up applying for a refund on RDR2, because I cannot tolerate anything that makes me sign into a service then sign into another service before I can play my games.

Got Horizon Zero Dawn instead.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

I have just pre-ordered Elden Ring.


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> I’ll have to check this out, RPG, shooter, Battle Royal?




I don't even know ... I'm just collecting freebies


----------



## Huntn

theSeb said:


> You missed out. I am not ashamed to publicly admit that i had tears in my eyes at the end and I am just over 4 decades old



Ref: Red Dead Redemption 2. I assume  you are referring to the solo story? I fizzled out when they moved to the mansion, but maybe I was distracted buy other games at the time, and based on this weighty comment, maybe I should pick it back up…


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> I don't even know ... I'm just collecting freebies



I picked it up to at Epic.  Hmm, mechs, fellow mercenaries, but on Steam not listed as multiplayer, arena, or Battle Royal. 








						Save 40% on DAEMON X MACHINA on Steam
					

Pilot your fully customizable Arsenal mech and join your fellow mercenaries in defending humanity from the corrupted machines and gigantic robots in this post-apocalyptic action game!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Huntn

theSeb said:


> Oh, I know the farming simulator series very well. I was curious how you got on, coming into the series with (seemingly) no real world farming connections. I consider nearly all of your negatives as positives. There are definitely vehicles on the roads and people in towns though, so I am not sure if you had a weird setting on, or something else. There is a setting to switch off ai vehicles, for example. A common complaint is that there are no AI farmers working the fields not owned by the players. I agree with the complaint, but it’s not an easily solved problem.



I remember seeing a vehicle drive by, just zero opportunities to talk to anyone. The grain drop off, the Farm Equipment Store in town, nobody there.  The worker you can hire to drive the tractor, he just poofs into the tractor and you get out.

Now I realize that in a game like this there is probably little a player would want to talk about the same way as you might in an RPG. I used to have companions in Fallout 4 who would cry on my shoulder about their lives, and I could do things to help them.

Yes, I realize this is not that sort of a game, but it still feels like a ghost town and you life consists of this loop:

plow field
plant field
fertilize field
weed field
harvest crop
Deliver/sell crop
buy new field
buy new equipment
plow field…


----------



## tobefirst

After being stuck at home for basically all of January (due to a covid scare, then to actual covid as it waltzed its way through the household), I decided I couldn't live without an Xbox Series S. This is probably a decision that I'll ultimately regret, as my Switch doesn't get a whole lot of attention from me, but I had to do it! I am currently playing FIFA 21. I have Game Pass Ultimate and perhaps will never buy a game for the thing.

Aside from that, Threes on iOS is the only other game that gets any of my time. That game is just so perfect for me.


----------

